# no start no crank



## shadowmav (Aug 21, 2019)

I have a 00 a6 2.7t manual, Ive done research and tested the j207 i get no power ever at pin 30. Does that mean a new ignition switch, i have one on order as there cheaper and easier to replace than the starter, jumped the clutch safty switch too. I go to start the car nothing happens and epc light stays on, all functions work from the fob.


----------

